# Looking for two singers with interest in There Will Be Blood and Jesus Christ Superstar.



## Werty (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, a very awkward topic title, with a very awkward request in it. Wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the miscellaneous creativity section, so - *shrugs*.

For a school project, I am in need of two people (male or female, though male characters will be portrayed) who can sing at any level they like! 

What you would be singing is a modified version of Judas' Death from Jesus Christ Superstar, made to look like the last scene in There Will Be Blood.

The characters portrayed will be Daniel Plainview and Eli Sunday, with Plainview in the parts of Caiaphas and Annas and Sunday in the part of Judas. 

The audio will be used in a personalized version of the song, and coupled with a video portraying the song made by me. Obviously, credit will be given. Can be posted elsewhere or advertised in self-promotion for you if desired.

The more I type, the more far fetched I realize this is, but hey, it's worth a shot. :)

PM me if you're interested, otherwise, general questions can be in this thread.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 26, 2009)

Was interested til this part...



Werty said:


> who can sing well


----------



## Werty (Mar 26, 2009)

^ Edited to remove it. :)


----------

